# UPDATE: 4/17/11 the big move 20 gallon OEBT project



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have randomly picked out 15 OEBT from my main tank and am going to see how fast they reproduce as some people are able to breed them fast and some slow.

Tank size: 20 gallon
Substrate depth: 2 inches
substrate type: Tahita moon sand mix eco complete
fitration: just a sponge filter
decor: almond leaf as leaf litter, moss ball, manzanita twig with a bit of mini pellia (since it grows well in cooler temperatures)

Tank has only been cycled for a 2 days with straight tap water and dechlorinator










close up!









posing shot!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice one Frank, hopefully they breed faster than slower so I can have some too!


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

I find my OEBT breed better then any of my other shrimp, including cherry. Very resilient to changing water parameters as well.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

RoryM said:


> I find my OEBT breed better then any of my other shrimp, including cherry. Very resilient to changing water parameters as well.


agreed, but thats once they settle. However, I have a few friends which aren't even breeding for them which is why I thought I would start a journal to see the rate of growth and breeding.

I see at least 3 with huge massive saddles.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Rory: wow that's awesome, many people locally seem to be having issues! Care to share your setup and parameters?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

nice set-up frank...


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like someones gonna molt and get berried soon....










but by who.... him?
->


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Came back from hospital at around 11:30am and went to checkout the project tank and once I opened the light I saw these 3 in the left side of the tank...
.
.
.
.
.









One of them was showing off their clutch...
.
.









And another showoff:


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy somebuddy gonna have a tank full of them....somebuddy!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Holy somebuddy gonna have a tank full of them....somebuddy!


 Russell peters? lol


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> Russell peters? lol


 LOL 

I moved out some of the leaves and found 8 of them berried and 3 more with saddles coming out.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

That's so cool and great photos!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thankyou for all the comments. Came back from a BBT meeting with some of the guys and just chatted and came back and went to check on the tank.


















anddd my most favorite shots:

















Thankyou,

enjoy!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots frank, Let me know when your selling the babies. I call dibs on some of those baby OEBTs


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Great shots frank, Let me know when your selling the babies. I call dibs on some of those baby OEBTs


We shall see ^.^ Theres a heck of alot berried thats all I have to say =P


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Rory: wow that's awesome, many people locally seem to be having issues! Care to share your setup and parameters?


PH 7 GH 5 KH 2 TEMP 22 degrees celsius. Have two tanks and the one with lot s of leaf litter produces way more babies.


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

I think you should start a contest, if we can guess how many eggs the one in the 3rd picture has we get to keep it. You know like if you can guess how many jelly beans are in a glass container you win it. What do you say Frank?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

cpool said:


> I think you should start a contest, if we can guess how many eggs the one in the 3rd picture has we get to keep it. You know like if you can guess how many jelly beans are in a glass container you win it. What do you say Frank?


lol, Curtis Curtis Curtis =P
not this time, I'm helping 2 friends restart their breeding cultures as its having some major problems.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks like someones about to pop =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

They have popped:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Your project has turned out great!


----------



## simont (Apr 21, 2010)

what does OEBT stand for?

but very nice shirmps frank, nicely done


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

orange eye blue tiger.... ??? i think


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

yeppp orange eye blue tiger

Thanks for all the comments.!


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool vids, how many babies did you get from the first clutch?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Cool vids, how many babies did you get from the first clutch?


well from 1 mother i get about 20-25 + babies as I don't see them dropping eggs. Only hatching. In the next few days another 3-4 mothers will release and then a few more will release a week after and I see some more saddled.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

very dark OEBT


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

some pictures taken by patrick (Mykiss) with his "macro lens" =P


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved them to a new tank of just ADA as there is way too much litter that I can't even see the babies. Turns out because most of them grew =P But there is still a bunch of babies I am netting out.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If I only had a chiller........ I'd be all over these guys. Congratulations again, Frank.

Stuart


----------

